# anti piracy strikes back  -Bachelor Party on the Net lands many  in police net



## diagus (Sep 9, 2012)

In what is billed as a first-of-its-kind initiative in the country, the anti-piracy cell of the Kerala Police has registered cases against 1,010 persons for illegally uploading or downloading on the Internet the Malayalam movie Bachelor Party.

This includes a Keralite engineering student based in Vaashi, Navi Mumbai, and the Coimbatore-based website Tamil Rockers, a press note issued here on Saturday by the anti-piracy cell said.

Over the last 10 days, 30,000 persons were found to have seen Bachelor Party illegally on the Net. The IP addresses of 1,010 persons have already been identified. The anti-piracy cell, the hi-tech cell, and Jadoo Tech Private Solutions — a Kochi-based private firm which did the cyber patrolling for the police — have initiated steps to collect the names and addresses of the persons whose IP addresses have been traced.

An investigation by the anti-piracy cell revealed that the illegal viewing of the film was done by persons based in the U.S., the U.K., the United Arab Emirates, Qatar, Kuwait, Ireland, the Philippines, China, South Africa, Uganda, Algeria, Botswana, Kazakhstan, and Pakistan. Within the country, the illegal viewings were reported from New Delhi, Mumbai, Bangalore, Chennai, Kolkata, Rajasthan, Lucknow, Kapurthala, Tirunelveli, Coimbatore, Puducherry, Thiruvananthapuram, Kollam, Ernakulam, Kozhikode, Kottayam, and Palakkad.

The CD/DVD/mobile phone/Internet/memory card rights for Bachelor Party were secured by Sajithan, who owns the Thrissur-based firm Movie Channel. The CDs of the movie were brought out by this company on August 19, 2012. Within two days, Mr. Sajithan submitted a complaint to the anti-piracy cell against the site Tamil Rockers and against 16 IP addresses from where the film had been illegally uploaded to the Net. The subsequent investigation was carried out by a team of police officials headed by the anti-piracy nodal officer and Inspector General of Police B. Sandhya.

A month ago, the CDs of the films Ordinary and Grand Master released by the same company were illegally seen on the Net by 30 lakh and 12 lakh persons respectively, the press note said. In July this year, the anti-piracy cell arrested Abhilash from Thrissur while he was illegally uploading the film Snehaveedu on the Net. Legal action was also initiated against 30 persons working for social sites that illegally hosted Malayalam movies. About 15 laptops were also seized from different locations in Kerala, Tamil Nadu, and Karnataka.

Investigation by the anti-piracy cell of the Kerala police is currently on in 10 cases of Internet misuse. About 70 cases of copyright infringement have been registered in Kerala and outside and about 100 persons have been arrested in this connection.

The illegal sharing of Bachelor Party on the Net comes at a time when the arrest of 15 persons in April for pirating movies from theatres and the consequent non-availability of pirated CDs had led to a substantial increase in the government’s income from theatres, the press note added.



The Hindu : States / Kerala : <i>Bachelor Party</i> on the Net lands many in police net
Legal Action Against 30,000 People who Watched ‘Bachelor Party’ on YouTube - Tecknews.in


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 9, 2012)

how are they supposed identify all 30000? how are they going to differentiate between persons having dynamic ip and persons having static ip's? how would they find people behind the proxies? unless they announce HOW are they zeroing on everyone of those 30k people they are potentially vulnerable to lawsuits...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2012)

lawsuits here in India!!this is not USA so forget about lawsuits.most probably strong cases will be registered against those suspected of professional(read making money) uploading & rest will be charged with minor sections of IPC/CrPC which may require some 4-5 trips to courts & payment of fines.again social/family status will be taken into consideration & those who have contacts/influence(read high society family youngsters downloading) will not even see formal charges.as for evidence torrent is pretty open protocol & any decent tracking organization can collect IP's of all the sharing persons.also ISP providers do keep a track of dynamic IP's allotted by way of port no/telephone line at local exchange(for ADSL connections) & there are similar arrangements in case of cable broadband providers/mobile internet.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 9, 2012)

only IP's are not enough to make a charge sheet, other evidences are also necessary.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

IP is enough to make a case.if you read ToC of ISP providers there is a clause i think which lays responsibility on you for the misuse of connection if any.so if your ip is used for illegal purposes it makes the connection owner responsible.(just like if your licensed weapon is even found in possession of another person it makes you legally accountable for fine/punishment).


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2012)

AFAIK, the person responsible of uploading the copyrighted material will be charged and the guys downloading wont be.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

they too are breaking the law though agencies may go soft on them.also when you are using torrent you are not only downloading but also simultaneously uploading(unlike downloading from file sharing sites like rapidshare)so you are also abetting/participating in the breaking of law regarding distribution of copyrighted material which seems to be the case here.(it is much harder anyway for indian police to get IP addresses of downloaders from sites like rapidshare but much easier to track torrents).


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 10, 2012)

Internet in india is becoming more complicated.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2012)

Always encrypted on.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 10, 2012)

Atleast something has started in India at the name of anti piracy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> Always encrypted on.


if you mean encryption option in utorrent/similar software then you are mistaken.this option does nothing to protect your identity which is not possible anyway because of open nature of current torrent protocol.this option is meant to bypass ISP traffic shaping policies which throttle torrent speeds.only way to download something from net with complete anonymity is by using a vpn which does not keep logs & allot single ip to multiple connecting external IPs & delete even these logs daily/within few hours.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 10, 2012)

^Any such free services available?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

no!free vpn services & even many paid ones keep logs.for truly anonymous vpn services read this:
Which VPN Providers Really Take Anonymity Seriously? | TorrentFreak


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you mean encryption option in utorrent/similar software then you are mistaken.this option does nothing to protect your identity which is not possible anyway because of open nature of current torrent protocol.this option is meant to bypass ISP traffic shaping policies which throttle torrent speeds.only way to download something from net with complete anonymity is by using a vpn which does not keep logs & allot single ip to multiple connecting external IPs & delete even these logs daily/within few hours.



Isn't it that they wont know what you downloaded but can only confirm if the downloaded file found on your PC ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

no.they will exactly know what file is being downloaded from which IP at what time.best you can do is plead ignorance saying it wasn't you using the connection but then again you can be held responsible(see my previous post#5) for letting your connection being abused or you can give away the name of the person you think is responsible(again not an option since it will be either you or your family member).


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2012)

Whatif a person downloaded the movie and give it to 20 of his friends? 
Will those people too be accounted, coz there is neither an option for IP or any other. 

Just copying it to USB, watch the movie and delete it once over.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

technically those 20 persons are breaking the law but practically it is  impossible to build any case against them because it will be one man's word against 20 with no concrete evidence.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2012)

^^ Just want to know.
What if someone or myself using personally ,without any commercial gains,* NON-GENUINE/Pirated* Windows OS(XP/VISTA/7/8); any one version,will MS sue us?
Will the Indian Cyber Law, act against us, by arresting us?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2012)

you are breaking the law but MS don't go after customers using pirated windows without any commercial gains(but not if you are using it in your mini office on multiple pc's doing commercial activities) & you can always plead ignorance saying you didn't knew it was pirated/shopkeeper just asked windows or not/blah blah... also MS too knows how time consuming indian law process is so it doesn't waste resources going after small fish(read persons like you) but instead go after shops selling pirated windows or commercial establishments using pirated windows.

P.S.btw you can spend just ~2600 rupees to get a genuine windows 7 home premium upgrade & then can use one of the 3 tricks to install it fresh on a hard disk.not exactly pirating & better than using pirated windows or if you can not afford Rs.6000 price tag of windows 7 premium.


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2012)

This news surely creates shockwaves among those who're using pirated softwares knowingly/unknowingly in their system.
I would say 6k price tag of windows is too high to spend for a Normal-working-Indian.

If people know how to use OSS, then surely MS or anyother companies of that premium sort, will surely have to eat the dirt.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 11, 2012)

Slowest Internet ...... Lowest Piracy Rate..............Still Anti Piracy Rate Highest


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 11, 2012)

Was that movie even WORTH pirating 
Come On guys !!


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2012)

Someone show the guys some Stanley Kubrick. They are wasting their time on other movies.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Was that movie even WORTH pirating
> Come On guys !!



 
Thats a good question.


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Sep 11, 2012)

diagus said:


> In what is billed as a first-of-its-kind initiative in the country, the anti-piracy cell of the Kerala Police has registered cases against 1,010 persons for illegally uploading or downloading on the Internet the Malayalam movie Bachelor Party.
> 
> This includes a Keralite engineering student based in Vaashi, Navi Mumbai, and the Coimbatore-based website Tamil Rockers, a press note issued here on Saturday by the anti-piracy cell said.
> 
> ...



A strong law should be passed against CD piracy so that there is no repetition of it in future.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

Not possible.
Its (piracy) like 'whack-a-mole' game.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 11, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Was that movie even WORTH pirating
> Come On guys !!



Even this low budget movie is copied from a Chinese movie named 'Exiled' without any copyright purchase(simply they can't afford) . Now piracy will not be applicable here .


----------



## Ironman (Sep 11, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Even this low budget movie is copied from a Chinese movie named 'Exiled' without any copyright purchase(simply they can't afford) . Now piracy will not be applicable here .


Piracy of Pirated Movie .................. Awesome


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 12, 2012)

i think its also a part of promotion of agent jadoo more companies will sing up with them and they will make more money . can they track who downloaded the movie from file hosting servers like mediafire,jumbofiles etc ?
p.s i am from kerala


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 12, 2012)

Jadoo Tech Private Solutions, lolz.  uhahaha 
, 
Stop the piracy , do w/ever you like but for god sake please boost the internet speed. Lagging ages behind the world.

Its not so easy to implement this in India. Almost every1 gets into pir@cy some way or the other. They can't file complains against every1. THe population is quite big for that purpose.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 12, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> how are they supposed identify all 30000? how are they going to differentiate between persons having dynamic ip and persons having static ip's? how would they find people behind the proxies? unless they announce HOW are they zeroing on everyone of those 30k people they are potentially vulnerable to lawsuits...



thats very easy, everytime your dynamic ip changes the isp keeps a log of it.

ohh gawd i am so scared, i downloaded so many movies off the internet. IS the police going to come to my house?


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 12, 2012)

^Yes they are


----------



## Baker (Sep 12, 2012)

any one knows... on what section they will put charge against people who wathed online or downloaded .....


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 12, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Was that movie even WORTH pirating
> Come On guys !!



 
LOL!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 12, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^Yes they are



that was a joke, if they traced my ip all they would get is a location in the british columbia 



Baker said:


> any one knows... on what section they will put charge against people who wathed online or downloaded .....



Section 51, copyright act 1957 also i guess IT law 2001


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 12, 2012)

Sec 51 says nothing about watching or viewing 
                                             [h=1]The Copyright Act, 1957[/h]          

         [h=2]51. When copyright infringed -[/h]          
         Copyright in a work shall be deemed to be infringed -

         (a) When any person, without a licence  granted by the owner of the Copyright or the Registrar of Copyrights  under this Act or in contravention of the conditions of a licence so  granted or of any conditions imposed by a competent authority under this  Act-

         (i) Does anything, the exclusive right to do which is by this Act conferred upon the owner of the copyright, or

         (ii) [(Note: Subs. by Act 38 of 1994, S.16(1)  (w.e.f. a date to be notified)) permits for profit any place to be used  for the communication of the work to the public where such  communication constitutes an infringement of the copyright in the work,  unless he was not aware and had no reasonable ground for believing that  such communication to the public would be an infringement of copyright,  or]

         (b) When any person -

         (i) Make for sale on hire, or sells or lets for hire, or by way of trade displays or offers for sale or hire, or

         (ii) Distributes either for the purposes of trade or to such an extent as to affect prejudicially the owner of the copyright, or

         (iii) By way of trade exhibits in public, or

         (iv) Imports (Omitted by Act 65 of 1984, S.3 (w.e.f. 8-10-1984)) into
India, any infringing copies of the work:          
         [(Note: Subs. by Act 38 of 1994, S.16(2)  (w.e.f. a date to be notified)) Provided that nothing in such clause  (iv) shall apply to the import of one copy of any work for the private  and domestic use of the importer.]

         Explanation – For the purposes of this  section, the reproduction of a literary, dramatic, musical or artistic  work in the form of a cinematograph film shall be deemed to be an  "infringing copy".

so downloader and watchers are protected prima facie...


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2012)

If a person downloads and sells the movie, thats infringement.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 12, 2012)

^^exactly.....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 12, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> that was a joke, if they traced my ip all they would get is a location in the british columbia
> 
> 
> 
> Section 51, copyright act 1957 also i guess IT law 2001



ohh yeah **** also add to that 62 and 63.  i am watching a pirated movie, and no i cant tell you the name. Maybe it begins with "R" and stars emraan hashmi. But then again i may not be....


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 12, 2012)

I dont download any movies via torrent,but i wish him(producer)good luck  in stopping piracy afterall its his hard earned cash.i guess he was a total noob in the torrent scene coz he thinks that the only movie thatve pirated via torrent is his damn movie.The movie was very good,but i think he should give money to those who downloaded since theyve wasted their valuable bandwidth,time and some effort.
We also have freaks like him in our place who will ban those sunfilms in cars cause they think that it creates immoral traffic.I guess their next plan is to make us live in glass houses and chastity belts for woman because they also prevents immoral traffic!
Oh and i thank the govt for the invasion of our privacy and i dont really want to go to jail,because it would be a real shame for me if i were to sent to jail for downloading this darn movie.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2012)

> [We also have freaks like him in our place who will ban those sunfilms in cars cause they think that it creates immoral traffic.


i don't know which city you live in but i live near delhi & let me tell you tinted glasses are one of the biggest menace regarding harassment of women & frequently used in serious crimes against women.this is probably the biggest reason why supreme court banned them in Delhi & i like many others completely support this move.



> *so downloader and watchers are protected prima facie...*


*totally wrong.*


> Copyright Act, 1957 and on-line copyright issues:
> (f)*The copyright in a work shall be deemed to be infringed when a person,without a license granted by the owner of the copyright* or the Registrar of Copyrights under this Act or in contravention of the conditions of a license so granted or of any condition imposed by a competent authority under this Act-
> (i) Does anything, the exclusive right to do which is by this Act conferred upon the owner of the copyright,


*who exactly give the downloader license to download/copy a copyrighted work?nobody & that's why it is illegal.*downloading is different from watching streaming videos like youtube where there is not enough duration for the temp file downloaded to remain on pc to be called a stable copy unlike torrent/direct download.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

OT: Did anyone notice that demonoid is down from the beginning of this month?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 12, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't know which city you live in but i live near delhi & let me tell you tinted glasses are one of the biggest menace regarding harassment of women & frequently used in serious crimes against women.this is probably the biggest reason why supreme court banned them in Delhi & i like many others completely support this move.
> 
> 
> *totally wrong.*
> ...



Well actually there was a permissible limit under law, whenever you go to a shop where you can install sun films they have what is called the local maal, and internationally approved sun films. And these sun films come in various grades and "were" approved to use in motor vehicles by the government of india.



whitestar_999 said:


> i don't know which city you live in but i live near delhi & let me tell you tinted glasses are one of the biggest menace regarding harassment of women & frequently used in serious crimes against women.this is probably the biggest reason why supreme court banned them in Delhi & i like many others completely support this move.
> 
> 
> *totally wrong.*
> ...



Well it also reads that :

*(i) Does anything, the exclusive right to do which is by this Act conferred upon the owner of the copyright, or

(ii) [(Note: Subs. by Act 38 of 1994, S.16(1) (w.e.f. a date to be notified)) permits for profit any place to be used for the communication of the work to the public where such communication constitutes an infringement of the copyright in the work, unless he was not aware and had no reasonable ground for believing that such communication to the public would be an infringement of copyright, or]
*

So well that clearly states 2 things : 

1. The copyright owner has no exclusive rights to release his movie on the internet, so unless such a delivery mechanism is put in such place there is no question of copyright infringement.

2. Since most of the movies downloaded are for personal use and not distribution in the public market whereby making profit, the downloader is protected in that case too (assuming that he does not share the files and charge for them) 

3. I can always claim that the movie i downloaded never displayed the "COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT" Notice, so then by law it is totally reasonable for me to download and distribute any number of copies i desire.



d6bmg said:


> OT: Did anyone notice that demonoid is down from the beginning of this month?



you had an account there?



Gearbox said:


> If a person downloads and sells the movie, thats infringement.



in short words thats the best answer. So the govt can track all ip's and Jadoo can do his hocus-pocus, but the people who downloaded and watched the movie cannot be put in jail or charged for copyright infringement act.



whitestar_999 said:


> i don't know which city you live in but i live near delhi & let me tell you tinted glasses are one of the biggest menace regarding harassment of women & frequently used in serious crimes against women.this is probably the biggest reason why supreme court banned them in Delhi & i like many others completely support this move.



There is a big difference in tinted glasses, and windows with sun films.   i am loving the text size option



whitestar_999 said:


> *who exactly give the downloader license to download/copy a copyrighted work?nobody & that's why it is illegal.*downloading is different from watching streaming videos like youtube where there is not enough duration for the temp file downloaded to remain on pc to be called a stable copy unlike torrent/direct download.



Its the uploader and not the downloader who you were referring to .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2012)

^^you don't read much between lines,do you?i don't know what do you know about boolean logic but let me make it present in a very simple way:
statement:C will happen if A or B is true.
situation:A is true B is false
result:C will happen
now replace C with legal action,A with section(f)(i) & B with section(f)(ii).
there is also something called common sense too.if downloading copyrighted material is such a legally ambiguous area people in USA wouldn't be taking those notices sent by RIAA/MPAA too seriously & would be making money by counter-suing each & every notice.laws differ in USA & India but not this much.my suggestion is don't give any one advice on legal matters unless you have thought of every possibility like i just explain especially before declaring in BOLD WALL OF TEXT that declares something to be completely tight or wrong regarding legal matters.there is a reason why top lawyers make millions in a single month while average one hardly get a case after reading same law books.the reason being top lawyers read between each word inferring every possible interpretation unlike simpletons like you who actually post these lines as their arguments:


> 1.The copyright owner has no exclusive rights to release his movie on the internet, so unless such a delivery mechanism is put in such place there is no question of copyright infringement.congrats,you thought of something which top lawyers hired by companies didn't.read above.
> 
> 2. Since most of the movies downloaded are for personal use and not distribution in the public market whereby making profit, the downloader is protected in that case too (assuming that he does not share the files and charge for them)i don't know whether to laugh or cry if someone still believe in this point after reading all this.
> 
> 3. I can always claim that the movie i downloaded never displayed the "COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT" Notice, so then by law it is totally reasonable for me to download and distribute any number of copies i desire.now this one is completely a TROLL statement."oh,i didn't knew driving at over 100Km/h is violation of traffic rule on this road.i never saw any sign about this."



*to everyone who still believe downloading movies is legal after reading this good luck & don't bother quoting me/my posts in replies.*


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 12, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't know which city you live in but i live near delhi & let me tell you tinted glasses are one of the biggest menace regarding harassment of women & frequently used in serious crimes against women.this is probably the biggest reason why supreme court banned them in Delhi & i like many others completely support this move.
> 
> 
> *totally wrong.*
> ...



sorry for going offtopic.I would still say that its the most 'foolish' law ever.Theve banned only sunfilms,not tinted glasses and curtains.So i guess the 'criminals' can commit 'crimes' even with out the sunfilm,while the ordinary man has to get all the sun strokes and 99% of U.V rays,and the A.Cs doesnt work well,at all and not to mention the climate.Also some people are excluded from the law because of 'security' reasons,those includes politicians who  have some criminal history.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2012)

^^i don't know what exactly you mean but sunfilm/tinted glasses/whatever....if it blocks vision from outside into the vehicle then it is illegal in Delhi as per supreme court order.also show some confidence/respect in supreme court judges.they are usually a class apart & one of the few institutions to be trusted to uphold what is right in India.i am sure they have considered health issues before issuing such a blanket ban order.SC usually doesn't issue a blanket ban unless it is sure that pros far outweighs the cons.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you had an account there?



Well, yes. Started my innings in BT from demonoid back from 2006.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 12, 2012)

FYI 'sunfilm' is that black layer pasted on to the car window which is transparent,originally.tinted glass isnt made transparent,since the name if i am correct.

When i feel like something isnt wrong i speakout,i dont care if its the govt. Or 'supreme commander',Rather than praising them for the wrong reasons,anyways that was just my personal opinion lets get back on topIc from now


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 12, 2012)

Leave the rest ,just tell the odds for getting c@ught and ch@rg3d for d0wnl0ading any m0vi3 via +0r3nt$ in Metro cities like Delhi ???

I don't dl0@d bollywood m0vi3s , hell I don't even see most of them.So Will this apply only for Bollywood/Indian movies ???


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 13, 2012)

^Maybe if youre little unlucky you might get caughtHopefully there isnt enough space in jails to accomodate all those who use torrents.Things like this happen once in a while.you may now resume your downloads


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> I don't dl0@d bollywood m0vi3s , hell I don't even see most of them.So Will this apply only for *Bollywood/Indian movies* ???


Most likely.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^you don't read much between lines,do you?i don't know what do you know about boolean logic but let me make it present in a very simple way:
> statement:C will happen if A or B is true.
> situation:A is true B is false
> result:C will happen
> ...




If i take your post with a pinch of salt, tell me how many number of people have been sued in the USA for downloading illegal material ? 
Also if i might add, you dont read carefully. 

i mentioned that :

1. there is no such distribution mechanism in india by which a movie owner (in this case) can release work on the internet, so if i am copying his work from there then i cant be jailed beacuse (try and understand again i know its hard , indian laws were not made by George Boole) because he has no "DISTRIBUTION RIGHTS" on the internet. 

and secondly, why the hell am i wasting my time trying to drill sense into people like you, who will never believe that law has loopholes. 

For starters, why dont you tell me how the judiciary system works in america?

and if you cant do that, then shut-up and stop replying to this thread.



Rishi. said:


> Leave the rest ,just tell the odds for getting c@ught and ch@rg3d for d0wnl0ading any m0vi3 via +0r3nt$ in Metro cities like Delhi ???
> 
> I don't dl0@d bollywood m0vi3s , hell I don't even see most of them.So Will this apply only for Bollywood/Indian movies ???



no you will not be jailed. just use a proxy software to be on the safe side.



Rishi. said:


> Leave the rest ,just tell the odds for getting c@ught and ch@rg3d for d0wnl0ading any m0vi3 via +0r3nt$ in Metro cities like Delhi ???
> 
> I don't dl0@d bollywood m0vi3s , hell I don't even see most of them.So Will this apply only for Bollywood/Indian movies ???



always keep a good magnet, whenever you are expecting a raid, just swipe your HDD clean


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 13, 2012)

lol all that shi* happened in kerala  why u guys are so scared ? :/


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2012)

Thread is going offtopic with Sunfilms & Sunglasses.



> lol all that shi* happened in kerala  why u guys are so scared ? :/


If it is happening in Kerala today, it will happen to us tomorrow. 
After all, Constitution of India is common for all.



> always keep a good magnet, whenever you are expecting a raid, just swipe your HDD clean


What if the RAID people comes with piriform's Recuva? 

For safer side, download & watch the movie and keep it with you. 
Dont flaunt that you've a high-speed internet connection and downloaded a 4GB Blu-Ray movie in 30 Minutes.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

I mean it is just friggin stupid to scare people for no reason., THE RIAA AND RIAMP ( or whatever they are called ) are bone less pieces of meat. All they can do is hound you for downloading illegal copyrighted material. May i ask why dont they monitor all torrents? And why firms like Btgaurd which are based in the US are alive. ? if they were one bit serious about this ****, the FBI would be on the A S S of every proxy network in the world, they can shut down the torrent and no they dont need to make arrests for that. 

You wouldnt believe me if i told you that the FBI and CIA and all these Girl faced loosers could actually finish a large amount of spam, all these botnets running in the wild... 

Its a game, and we are just pawns so if you dont download then you are being stupid and if you get caught the blame is on you.



Gearbox said:


> Thread is going offtopic with Sunfilms & Sunglasses.
> 
> 
> If it is happening in Kerala today, it will happen to us tomorrow.
> ...



When you do a magnet wipe on a HDD, there is no software in the world which can recover that.

or you could always consider opening the drive, and breaking it in a billion peices. ( just fry it in your microwave. ) your microwave will probably blow up but still itll save you all the jail time


----------



## baiju (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope for the best, prepare for the worst. Anyway I encrypted my download hdd using Truecrypt. Atleast they can't prove that I have the movie in my hdd.

Edit: I don't download Indian movies.


----------



## Mario (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmm. looks like some folks need to read about the Patriot Act or the FBI infiltrating private trackers or about EliteTorrent or even OiNK or how Comcast/Verizon etc. are in bed with the RIAA and a few other things to start with! 
For now, its Kollywood sh1te, Singham has showed us that this might become a Bolly trend as well and with time, nothing would stop the big Holly boys from going down the same path.
Oh and *this* is a more efficient data wipe than a magnet. 
Demonoid was Ukraine's gift to the US - anyway, Demo was always the eternal comeback kid - lets see if it can live up to its name again!

Anyway, piracy is bad, but "curbing freedom" (à la "1984") is worse.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 13, 2012)

Mario said:


> Hmm. looks like some folks need to read about the Patriot Act or the FBI infiltrating private trackers or about EliteTorrent or even OiNK or how Comcast/Verizon etc. are in bed with the RIAA and a few other things to start with!
> For now, its Kollywood sh1te, Singham has showed us that this might become a Bolly trend as well and with time, nothing would stop the big Holly boys from going down the same path.
> Oh and *this* is a more efficient data wipe than a magnet.
> Demonoid was Ukraine's gift to the US - anyway, Demo was always the eternal comeback kid - lets see if it can live up to its name again!
> ...



he just installed a local firecracker on a comp and set it off . easy to do + the cops will enjoy it when you tell them today was diwali


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 13, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> stop talking about sun films & tinted glasses !!



lolyeah!!



ashintomson said:


> lol all that shi* happened in kerala  why u guys are so scared ? :/



the cyber cell in kerala got nonstop calls from moms and dads asking ''my son had downloaded this film,will he get caught?''
Some say that the whole thing was aimed in promotion of a new software called 'jadoo',which they use to track down the ips.


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 13, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> the cyber cell in kerala got nonstop calls from moms and dads asking ''my son had downloaded this film,will he get caught?''
> Some say that the whole thing was aimed in promotion of a new software called 'jadoo',which they use to track down the ips.


jaddo yeah i think so they did everything for promotion well movie named diamond necklace released with protection of jaddo and its in some sites now itself  lets see what they will do if things are not in torren this time


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2012)

We cant STOP piracy completely, but can control it.
Look what happened to SOPA and PIPA!!


----------



## Mario (Sep 13, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> he just installed a local firecracker on a comp and set it off . easy to do + the cops will enjoy it when you tell them today was diwali



Thermite = Local firecracker? All right! I can see what exactly is going to be "easy to do" there - maybe to get a "feel" for molten iron chunks


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 14, 2012)

after all shitty things second movie released with jadoo protection and its in net second day itself with a txt to agent jadoo 
*i.imgur.com/TVKoD.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

Convert the Internal Storage HDD into an external storage disk or use an external disk instead for storing the content,and lock away the External drive , everytime a Raid hapens .. 
Keep the primary HDD clean , hell infact make an app. that will swipe away all the sh*t in once click. 


Let them come. They won't find anything


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 14, 2012)

What if one uses torrent to direct download services 
So the raid people cannot track who is downloading what by examining torrent trackers .


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2012)

I wonder how they track this.
You Have Downloaded - We show what you downloaded

Beware, torrent freaks!


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 29, 2012)

Something we should know about this movie.
Netizens tap Hong Kong director to expose Amal Neerad
Does 'inspiration' means blindly copying everything?


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Something we should know about this movie.
> Netizens tap Hong Kong director to expose Amal Neerad
> Does 'inspiration' means blindly copying everything?



Really not, inspiration means something totally different. I think copying everything and calling it inspiration is a good excuse though


----------



## Theodre (Oct 5, 2012)

Amal neerad with his trademark slowmotion thats all!!!! Nothing special about this movie!! But it's blooming!! Now downloading the pirated torrent movies are too risky!!!  Even in malayalam


----------

